# Kick Ass2 has a GSD in it :)



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

As much as the first movie was stupid this one must be better  it has a GSD 
Movie Trailer Of The Day: Jim Carey Join The Action In 'Kick-Ass 2' | Shock Mansion


----------

